# Where is Mule?



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

Last activity December 7, 2012

Last post August 1, 2012

Have not heard from or about him.  Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 24, 2013)

He retired from the City of Benbrook, TX. Said that he wanted to spend time with his grandkids,

and do some (code) consulting on the side.

There are others that are MIA also!

.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> He retired from the City of Benbrook, TX. Said that he wanted to spend time with his grandkids,and do some (code) consulting on the side.
> 
> There are others that MIA also!
> 
> .


Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 24, 2013)

George Roberts also.......I knew mule retired, thought he might keep in touch though.


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow did not know he was that close to me

I must have met him a few times, we use to poach firefighters from that city department


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 24, 2013)

Dare I ask `bout "brudgers" also? ..texas transplant, codeworks, Papio, JBI, packsaddle,

Gene B., others?

.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 24, 2013)

"Dare I ask `bout "brudgers" also? .."

Yikes........next will be the net man and the convict in prison........


----------



## RJJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Well we know were Vegas Paul is, guess he doesn't have internet?


----------



## Alias (Jun 24, 2013)

Before I get added to the list, I'll check in.  I'm here, just not as much as when I was employed.  Busy getting packed and house ready for sale.

Sue


----------



## Mule (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello guys.. Sorry for not checking in! It's been a busy year for me! Been going through a family member that has cancer and we almost lost him several times but he is on the road to a comeback. Throat cancer.. removed part of voice box, corroted artery, half of his esopogus, thyroid, and a lot more smaller parts in that area. He had a stroke while under medical coma.. they had him in a medical induced coma for three weeks. 8 months chemo, 36 treatments of radiation, electrical shock treatments on his throat because he couldn't swallow without food going into his lungs. He has a feeding tube and we have had to feed him through the feeding tube So needless to say retirement hasn't quit been what it was supposed to be...yet! Didn't aim to spill my guts but it has been VERY busy. But you have to do what you have to do for family. I'll be on more than in the past!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mule said:
			
		

> Hello guys.. Sorry for not checking in! It's been a busy year for me! Been going through a family member that has cancer and we almost lost him several times but he is on the road to a comeback. Throat cancer.. removed part of voice box, corroted artery, half of his esopogus, thyroid, and a lot more smaller parts in that area. He had a stroke while under medical coma.. they had him in a medical induced coma for three weeks. 8 months chemo, 36 treatments of radiation, electrical shock treatments on his throat because he couldn't swallow without food going into his lungs. He has a feeding tube and we have had to feed him through the feeding tube So needless to say retirement hasn't quit been what it was supposed to be...yet! Didn't aim to spill my guts but it has been VERY busy. But you have to do what you have to do for family. I'll be on more than in the past!


Very sorry for your family medical issues and I hope all is well.  Glad to hear from you!!!!  Welcome back from your hiatus.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 2, 2013)

Good to hear from you Mule.

Good bless you and your family.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the check in, sorry it has been a tough time for you, hang in there, keep in touch...........


----------



## Mule (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll be around more than in the past year.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok that's good to hear!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Mule.  I too have been absent but will try to get back in the swing of things shortly.


----------

